# For those that feed Stella and Chewy's



## vettenuts (Nov 24, 2011)

We are in process of getting another Golden and I have been researching food as well. When I looked at the Stella & Chewy's web site, it said an adult dog needed 22 patties per day, which at $27 for 32 patties is insane. I also found on a Pug forum that the web site is wrong and doesn't match the bags. I think you probably need to read the bag to get a better estimate. I am hoping to find it locally to check the feeding instructions on the bag. From everything I have read thus far, this is an outstanding food but is expensive to feed. How expensive is what I can't figure out.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Online, it says a puppy would need 22 and a normal active adult would need 14.5 patties. I am curious about this food too; I just got a sample from the store and Molly LOVES it.


----------



## vettenuts (Nov 24, 2011)

From what I read, the company is aware of the issue with the web site but it has not been fixed.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think the bag recommends feeding a large breed dog this as a primary nutrition source because it would literally cost you a fortune. I use them as treats and bait in the show ring. The dogs go BANANAS for them.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

How my grandfather's setters hunted to 12 and lived to 15 eating stale bread, left over beans and macaroni and sour milk plus whatever grain they stole from the feed bins is beyond me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, just went and read one of the bags. It recommends their food as a topper or as a treat to dogs greater than about 30 lbs. So, I would be inclined to do that with a quality kibble or another raw product--- maybe The Honest Kitchen?


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Ok, just went and read one of the bags. It recommends their food as a topper or as a treat to dogs greater than about 30 lbs. So, I would be inclined to do that with a quality kibble or another raw product--- maybe The Honest Kitchen?


Nah, find an Oma's Pride dealer and buy raw frozen green tripe. Let the log soften just to the point you can cut into disks and then store in zip-lock bags in the freezer.


----------

